# my first horseshoe bench



## loolagigi (Nov 8, 2010)

i ran out of shoes. i started another thread asking if anyone had shoes that were used to help with my projects. i hope you like it. i still need to build the back rest and 2 arm rests.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

srry i dont have any horseshoes to give you  I just have to tell you how awesome that is your very creative keep it up !!!!!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Love the bench!
Have you asked your farrier, or local farriers, for old shoes?

I asked my farrier for any old shoes he's pulled, ended up with two buckets full. (free) 
Of course some of them were pretty tweeked, but I was able to use most of them anyway....


----------



## loolagigi (Nov 8, 2010)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> Love the bench!
> Have you asked your farrier, or local farriers, for old shoes?
> 
> I asked my farrier for any old shoes he's pulled, ended up with two buckets full. (free)
> Of course some of them were pretty tweeked, but I was able to use most of them anyway....


i have asked my farrier and he has given me some. its just not enough...lol. i have even called farriers in my area and have not had much luck. i was told shoes that are new are cheap, but a set of 4 wont get me far at all. in reallity i need hundreds to do the projects i am planning to do. thank you for the comments.:lol:


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

That is amazing! I don't have any shoes to give to you unfortunately or I would! I just have 2 sets - one from each of our mares we have as keepsakes. Silly, I know but I'm a little odd


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

That bench is pretty cool...I love anything made from horseshoes!
I plan on making some horseshoe decorations for christmans presents this year..I also used them for decorations at my western wedding.

Sorry I dont have any extras to give you. Some were giving to me and I also got some pretty cheap at a horse auction ...they were in a lot of misc. tack items.


----------



## loolagigi (Nov 8, 2010)

thanks everyone for the replies. tomm i am off to the horse farms around here to see what i can round up.


----------



## loolagigi (Nov 8, 2010)

*finished*

came out pretty cool.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That is AWESOME!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

That's so cool! I wish I could just take all of the old horseshoes from my BO's barn and give them to you. They're all over on one wall just hanging on the 2x4s.


----------



## loolagigi (Nov 8, 2010)

Welcome to Facebook what i can make, made per order


----------



## alexis19smith (Sep 1, 2010)

o my gosh.  thats so cool.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow. These are fantastic. I wish I liked welding more and could make stuff like that.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

That is one of the coolest things I have ever seen!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Is it welded? How did you ensure there were no sharp points where the person would put their fanny? I really, really like it. I can see you doing garden trellis;s too. Could be some money, though they prolly do it cheaper in China with slave labor.
Have you done a lot of stuff like this before?


----------



## Hubbardshorses (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job! I love your work, you are very creative with those horse shoes.


----------

